# Quoi (en fin de phrase)



## WuMing

Os habréis fijado que a final de frase, en el oral, aparece muchas veces quoi como partícula enfática, no es ni conjunción, ni interrogativa, ni relativo...

Si sabéis a qué me refiero (se lo he preguntado a vari@s franceses/as y no me han podido responder) yo creo que se podría traducir como "vaya!" o algo así, pero no estoy seguro en absoluto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches WuMing, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Aquí lo que dice el CNTRL:


> − [En fin de phrase ou en incise, pour établir une connivence avec l'interlocuteur à propos de l'identification de ce dont il s'agit] _Oui, un remède pour guérir cette chose du chat. Un bibelot quoi, je ne sais pas au juste_ (Giono, _Colline_, 1929, p. 66).



Au revoi, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Creo que, según el contexto, puede traducirse por *¡eso!* o *por ejemplo*.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Marcelot

Creo que a veces puedes omitir la traducción.

Recuerdo una entrevista de Vanessa Paradis, que terminaba cada frase diciendo "quoi"...


----------



## WuMing

He encontrado un texto en un libro de Ana Gavalda ("je voudrais..." p.37) que puede servir...

"C'est mon petit boulot, ma tune, mes clopes, mes expressos [...], mon cinoche. Tout, quoi."

Yo lo traduciría como:

"Es mi trabajo, mi pasta, mis pitis, mis cafés, [...] mi cine. Vaya,  todo"
o "todo, vaya".

¿Qué os parece?

Y muchas gracias por la bienvenida y por las respuestas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Si me ciño a la definición del diccionario que habla de _connivencia _creo que lo traduciría más bien por un:
- ... _ya sabes._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## WuMing

hmmmmm....encaja.....


----------



## KITTY85

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola!!

Os escribo para que me ayudéis a traducir "quoi" al final de esta frase, que no sé qué significa. Muchas gracias!!

"Ils ont peur qu'on tombe sur de garçons qui profitent de nous, qui veulent se coucher avec nous, quoi!", precise Leila.

Un saludo!


----------



## ed-hipo

non significa nada, es más o menos lo mismo que el "y tal" español
que quieran acostarse con nosotras, y tal..."


----------



## GURB

Hola Kitty
En el ejemplo que das, el "quoi" final viene aquí a modo de conclusión, de resumen perentorio. Ahora bien, *vamos* en español introduce muchas veces una palabra o un miembro de frase que sintetiza, precisa o rectifica lo que acaba de decirse como en este exemplo sacado de
 El Gallego y su cuadrilla. Cela escribe:_ Horchatero_ _Chico..._ (no estoy muy seguro del nombre) _acaba de estirar la pata, vamos, quiere decirse que acaba de entregar su alma a Dios._
De la misma manera puedes decir: Tienen miedo a que nos tropecemos con unos chicos que quieren aprovecharse de nosotras,*vamos*, que quieren acostarse con nosotras.
Sin más


----------



## bubblessssss

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola,
*
l'horreur quoi*
¿La traducción correcta de esta expresión sería qué horror?
Gracias


----------



## Yul

Bonjour bublessssssssss

J'écrirais avec cette ponctuation:  l'horreur, quoi!"

Je crois que le "l'horreur, quoi!" pourrait vouloir dire, entre autres, quelque chose comme : " l'horreur, rien de moins! "

Cela peut t'aider?
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En este caso traduciría:
- en suma ¡el horror!
- el horror, vamos

Espera más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> En este caso traduciría:
> - en suma ¡el horror!
> - el horror, vamos
> 
> Espera más respuestas.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Para mí estas dos son perfectamente válidas y también;

* En síntesis, el horror (cuando ya has relatado un montón de cosas penosas y quieres llegar a la conclusión final).

* Total, el horror (aquí "total" tiene el sentido también de resumir, de sintetizar). Tras -por ejemplo- relatar un montón de inconvenientes que te han sucedido a lo largo del día, para resumir la sensación que tienes o tu estado de ánimo dices: total, ¡un horror!

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Es casi una interjección pero no exactamente. Es una especie de punto final, resumen. corolario. Creo que lo que más se acerca es la definición de Gurb.(Hablando, los franceses lo utilizan cada dos por tres) Mi cuñada francesa dicen que se parecen a los patos "siempre cua, cua")


----------



## Mariest

WuMing said:


> Os habréis fijado que a final de frase, en el oral, aparece muchas veces quoi como partícula enfática, no es ni conjunción, ni interrogativa, ni relativo...
> 
> Si sabéis a qué me refiero (se lo he preguntado a vari@s franceses/as y no me han podido responder) yo creo que se podría traducir como "vaya!" o algo así, pero no estoy seguro en absoluto.


 

Habria que tener mas contexto... porque puede sinificar varias cosas....


----------



## Irenea

*Nueva pregunta*​ 

Hola chicos!!!

No entiendo esta frase: Je serai en Johnny, quoi!

Merci


----------



## Conchita57

Sin más contexto, es casi una adivinanza esa frase.  La palabra "quoi" aquí significa "o sea" o "así que".  Podría querer decir:

_ O sea que me disfrazaré de Johnny_ (supongo que se refieren al cantante francés Johnny Halliday).


----------



## Nabordrt

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos​_
Quand est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cette expression et qu'est-ce que veut dire ?_


----------



## ANIKEKARENINE

HOLA ¿podría alguien ayudarme a resolver esta duda de traducción. Se trata de una conferencia de prensa (es una respuesta muy larga a una pregunta de un reportero).

CONTEXTO (EN FRANCCÉS):
"Dans très peu de temps, vous verrez, vous rencontrerez du Lacan à tous les coins de rue. "Comme Freud, quoi!" Tout le monde s'imagine avoir lu Freud, parce que Freud traîne partout, dans le journaux, etc."

MI PROPUESTA:
"En muy poco tiempo, verán, encontrarán a Lacan en todas las esquinas. "Comme Freud, quoi!" Todo el mundo se imagina haber leído a Freud, porque Freud anda por todas partes, en los periódicos, etc.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¿Nos podrías dar el contexto o la frase en francés para poder afinar la traducción?
Puede que se trate de argot - ver este hilo: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:bxk9HKbn-wUJ:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1274794+%22voil%C3%A0+quoi%22&cd=3&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## balduino

_¡Como con Freud, vamos! 
¡O sea, como pasa con Freud! _

O algo por el estilo.

(Disculpa, pero leyéndolo de nuevo, me confunden esas comillas. Si no estuvieran, lo interpretaría como he dicho antes. Pero con las comillas parece que sea el comentario de alguien al encontrar libros de Lacan por todas partes, o bien al leer alguno de ellos, y dijera: "¡Bueno, esto es como Freud!" O sea: habla de lo mismo que Freud, o dice lo mismo que Freud. No creo que diga lo mismo que Freud, pero con esas comillas parece que sea el comentario de alguien que dijera eso. Yo sigo inclinándome por mi primera lectura, pero me ha quedado una cierta duda. Quizá tú puedas entenderlo mejor por el resto del texto).


----------



## ANIKEKARENINE

bALDUINO:
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Entendiste muy bien el contexto y tus propuestas son más que adecuadas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, la expresión informal y poco literaria *"voilà, quoi" *se usa mayormente al final de una enumeración, de una descripción o de un simple anuncio, para reafirmar, resumir o para indicar que ya se ha acabado. En muchos casos bastaría con un *voilà *(usado quizá en exceso), un *c'est tout* o, también, un *voilà, c'est tout*. 

Su equivalente en español pueden ser *pues eso*, *nada más*, *es lo que hay*, etc.


----------



## Sebalo

se puso muy de moda esta expresión ultimamente, como para resumir la falta de vocabulario de la juventud francesa, significa lo que dice Victor, se debe pronunciar con una insistencia en la a de voilà.


----------



## friasc

En el habla juvenil chilena hay un fenómeno similar que consiste en colocar al final de cada tercer palabra el fonema 'poh' (si poh, no poh, ya poh, etc.) Los advierto que resulta casi imposible librarse del uso de esta muletilla una vez comenzado. Como el quoi francés, éste también se puede usar para enfatizar un conocimiento mutuo (bacán la polera, pero falta que sea de la U para ser perfecta, poh loco) o sustentar el caracter veraz una afirmación u orden (no sabes qué hacer hoy? anda darte una vuelta por la plaza de armas, poh). Creo que su uso es parecido al de 'peh' en el Perú y 'pos' en México.


----------

